# Iui with puregon



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi,
I'm new to this site and am interested in hearing other's experiences with puregon injections + IUI. I have pcos and so far my DH and I have had two cycles with clomid (2 follicles), 1 cycle with puregon (6 follicles) and 1 started cycle with gonal-f, but it had to be stopped midstream. The first 3 cycles, we had IUIs done with no success. Within the next few days, I'll be starting puregon injections again. Anyone taking or has taken puregon? How many follicles did you have? How long was your cycle? Any luck? Thanks.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thanks so much for sharing and thanks the nice welcome. My DH is so supportive, but I know that it will also help talking with others going through the same thing.
You had really different cycles wrt number of follicles. Did your puregon dose change for each cycle? Did you take any other meds while getting the injections? The first time I also took letrizol, but this time it's just puregon. I'm a bit concerned since for the last cycle I was on Gonal-F and my RE said that she wanted to take the cycle slow (to avoid overstimulation), but it got to a point that the follicles stopped growing and we had to stop the cycle (but I also had a pre-existing cycst..my estrogen was also jumping all over the place). She mentioned that this time she's going to give me a small dose with the puregon and also take it slow (i.e. it will be a long cycle). So, I'm scared that the same thing will happen and we'll have to stop midstream. Guess we'll just see what happens and keep our fingers crossed.
So glad to hear that you have 3 great follicles this time. When do you go for you IUI? Good luck to you.


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi
Chipping in. I've had puregon which worked better than menopur for me but I think its fairly random like the previous poster said. 
It is common for clinics to change your medication around . I also had letrozole which didnt (apparentl;y) added benefit that I could see. (eg follicle no) I think it is better that the doctors try to tailor the drugs to you. This way they can find out what works.

Louise Hope this helps.


----------

